

Unspeakable Ethics, Unnatural Law (1979) [pdf] - brianhempel
http://digitalcommons.law.yale.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3810&context=fss_papers

======
anigbrowl
Lacan's foremost expositor, Slavoj Zizek, argues that humans have an inherent
need to displace responsibility for their actions on some manifestation of the
'real' so ;find themselves' in a particular situation rather than regard
themselves as authors of it, perhaps so as to preserve the (imagined) field of
intersubjective social relations. I came across this argument in _Looking
Awry_ though I'm sure he's developed it elsewhere as well.

